# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Nje Shembull Racizmi  ne Ralitetin Shqiptar.

## Oni_11111

Jemi nji nga popujt me qaramane kur krijohet rracizem ndaj nesh. Kur Evropa na urren fillojme e bojme si grate e keqia se na duket e padrejte. Kur bota bohet rraciste me ne reagojme me ashpersi sepse pretendojme rrespekt. Por me te vertete e meritojme rrespektin e botes??????


Sot pa dashje me ra syri tek ky artikull. Nje situate mese e zakonshme kur nje qenje njerzore dashuron nje qenje tjeter njerzore. Por ktu del ne siperfaqe mentaliteti i shpifur Shqiptar dhe rracizmi qe kemi ne shpirt. Lexojini komentet e njerzve poshte artikullit:

http://www.facebook.com/00TeQeshimSe...373060&theater


A e kemi pyt najher veten se kush jemi ne Shqiptaret??? kush jemi ne per te gjykuar ngjyren e lekures se nje qenje njerzore??? Cfare kemi ne me shume se nje zezak??? He pra o njerez te mencur Shqiptare, ju qe jeni me te miret e botes, dilni e me thoni se cfare kemi ne me shume se nje qenje tjeter njerzore. 


Jemi nje nga popujt me rraciste dhe injorante te botes. Ne djeg s'na djeg, kjo eshte e verteta...... Te na vije turp ky eshte minimumi qe mund te bejme. Urrejme njerzit me ngjyre dhe pastaj vejm posterin e Eto'o-s ne mur tek dhoma gjumit, ose adhurojme njerez si 2PAC apo 50CENT. Mos valle kemi nje mentalitet jasht-toksore????? Mos valle kemi nje mentalitet te mbyllur qe na shkakton shume deme??? Dum te shkojme ne Evrope neve..... Me ket mentalitet as ke ura beshirit nuk na cojne. 


Jemi miljona Shqiptare emigrante ne bote dhe po luftojme c'do dite kunder rracizmit ndaj nesh.... kerkojme te drejtat e njeriut..... as nuk e dime se cfare jane te drejtat e njeriut. Meso te rrespektosh nqs do qe bota te rrespektoje.

----------


## martini1984

> Jemi nji nga popujt me qaramane kur krijohet rracizem ndaj nesh. Kur Evropa na urren fillojme e bojme si grate e keqia se na duket e padrejte. Kur bota bohet rraciste me ne reagojme me ashpersi sepse pretendojme rrespekt. Por me te vertete e meritojme rrespektin e botes??????
> 
> 
> Sot pa dashje me ra syri tek ky artikull. Nje situate mese e zakonshme kur nje qenje njerzore dashuron nje qenje tjeter njerzore. Por ktu del ne siperfaqe mentaliteti i shpifur Shqiptar dhe rracizmi qe kemi ne shpirt. Lexojini komentet e njerzve poshte artikullit:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/00TeQeshimSe...373060&theater
> 
> 
> A e kemi pyt najher veten se kush jemi ne Shqiptaret??? kush jemi ne per te gjykuar ngjyren e lekures se nje qenje njerzore??? Cfare kemi ne me shume se nje zezak??? He pra o njerez te mencur Shqiptare, ju qe jeni me te miret e botes, dilni e me thoni se cfare kemi ne me shume se nje qenje tjeter njerzore. 
> ...


Kemi pisanjoset ultranacionalist.
Agree :shkelje syri:

----------


## dielli1

osmanija na dha mbrapshtine.Na dhane dhunshem islamin,dhe keshtu na shkaterruan,fatkeqesisht,porse siq duket perjetshem na ndalen oren.Na lane mbrapa botes me shekuj.islamin qe sollen osmanija ne Shqiperi,na sakatosi Atedheun.Per hire te tij na ndane ne copa e grima,duke na konsideruar e keqja e Europes,per pakez sa qe nuk na zhduken nga faqja e  dheut...
 Kush ka sy per te pare,e vesh per degjuar,edhe sot e kesaj dite po na ndjeke si hije
osmanija....Akademite e shkencave,si ne Shqiperi,ashtu edhe ne Kosove,bejne gjume,ndoshta edhe jane te paguar ndonjeri prej tyre,porse siqdo qoft,populli yne fale tyre ju eshte bashkangjitur ne gjume,e kur nje popull fle,e ardhmja e tij eshte e varfer.....

----------


## ZANOR

Mentalitet i ndyer i atij qe shkroi kete titull, se nuk ben te njolloset emri SHQIPTAR. Mund te flasesh vetem per mentalitetin tend personal, apo ndonje dukuri negative me fakte, si kritike konstruktive, sepse te gjithe popujt kane shembuj te mentalitetit te tille qe pretendon te shprehesh.

----------


## martini1984

> Mentalitet i ndyer i atij qe shkroi kete titull, se nuk ben te njolloset emri SHQIPTAR. Mund te flasesh vetem per mentalitetin tend personal, apo ndonje dukuri negative me fakte, si kritike konstruktive, sepse te gjithe popujt kane shembuj te mentalitetit te tille qe pretendon te shprehesh.


Ti ate se kupton dot...

----------


## Hylltar

Më pëlqyen shumë ato komente të atyre që ju i quani pisanjosë. Shqiptari që nuk dëshiron të jetë shqiptar është një plerë dhe s'ka çka na duhet.

Ato komente dalin nga sinqeriteti i atyre njerëzve që shprehin dnjenjat e tyre të sinçerta, besnikërinë ndaj kombit, ndaj gjakut.

Personalisht më erdhi pështirë kur e pashë, edhe me thanë drejtën jo veç për femra shqiptare po as të huajat që janë të bardha s'kisha pas qef me i pas me zezakë. Kjo do të ishte kundër natyrës.

----------


## OPARI

njerez koti i shesim dengla njeri -tjeterit 
na poshterovi turku per 500 vjet dhe akoma mburremi me turkun

----------


## martini1984

Une pisanjosat i kam zet.
Flasin per gjakun e paster shqiptar.
Dhe kush....

----------


## Oni_11111

> Më pëlqyen shumë ato komente të atyre që ju i quani pisanjosë. Shqiptari që nuk dëshiron të jetë shqiptar është një plerë dhe s'ka çka na duhet.
> 
> Ato komente dalin nga sinqeriteti i atyre njerëzve që shprehin dnjenjat e tyre të sinçerta, besnikërinë ndaj kombit, ndaj gjakut.
> 
> Personalisht më erdhi pështirë kur e pashë, edhe me thanë drejtën jo veç për femra shqiptare po as të huajat që janë të bardha s'kisha pas qef me i pas me zezakë. Kjo do të ishte kundër natyrës.



Zoteri, 

Shqiptari qe nuk deshiron te jete Shqiptar po e sajon ti. Mos sajoni gjera qe nuk jane te verteta. Ajo thjesht dashuroi nje person.... c'hyn ktu nacionalizmi??? c'hyn ktu Shqiptaria??? a jeni ne vete apo jo??? zgjohuni o popull....

----------


## Izadora

> Më pëlqyen shumë ato komente të atyre që ju i quani pisanjosë. Shqiptari që nuk dëshiron të jetë shqiptar është një plerë dhe s'ka çka na duhet.
> 
> Ato komente dalin nga sinqeriteti i atyre njerëzve që shprehin dnjenjat e tyre të sinçerta, besnikërinë ndaj kombit, ndaj gjakut.
> 
> Personalisht më erdhi pështirë kur e pashë, edhe me thanë drejtën jo veç për femra shqiptare po as të huajat që janë të bardha s'kisha pas qef me i pas me zezakë. *Kjo do të ishte kundër natyrës.*


Kundra natyres nuk eshte , por kundra mentalitetit tone . Ne gje te jape te drejte qe rraca te mbesi e paster. Se po shohim shqiptar me sy kineze :-D 

Kur dy njerez duhen , dashuria triumfon :-)))

----------


## dijetari

> osmanija na dha mbrapshtine.Na dhane dhunshem islamin,dhe keshtu na shkaterruan,fatkeqesisht,porse siq duket perjetshem na ndalen oren.Na lane mbrapa botes me shekuj.islamin qe sollen osmanija ne Shqiperi,na sakatosi Atedheun.Per hire te tij na ndane ne copa e grima,duke na konsideruar e keqja e Europes,per pakez sa qe nuk na zhduken nga faqja e  dheut...
>  Kush ka sy per te pare,e vesh per degjuar,edhe sot e kesaj dite po na ndjeke si hije
> osmanija....Akademite e shkencave,si ne Shqiperi,ashtu edhe ne Kosove,bejne gjume,ndoshta edhe jane te paguar ndonjeri prej tyre,porse siqdo qoft,populli yne fale tyre ju eshte bashkangjitur ne gjume,e kur nje popull fle,e ardhmja e tij eshte e varfer.....


Mos ja ndro kahjen kesa teme,sepse me siguri se ty nuk takan ndrue fen osmanlit apo?

----------


## Hylltar

> Zoteri, 
> 
> Shqiptari qe nuk deshiron te jete Shqiptar po e sajon ti. Mos sajoni gjera qe nuk jane te verteta. Ajo thjesht dashuroi nje person.... c'hyn ktu nacionalizmi??? c'hyn ktu Shqiptaria??? a jeni ne vete apo jo??? zgjohuni o popull....


Unë e them të kundërtën. Njerëzit si ajo thjesht tjetërsohen... ç'hyn këtu Dashuria??? Jeni në vete apo jo. Zgjohuni oj rini, mos merrni tetëpjetën.

----------


## Oni_11111

Dmth une qe dashuroj nje vajze Italiane, sipas ktyre shkenctarve te rraces se paster dhe madhestore Shqiptare, nuk na qenkam Shqiptar, sepse po prishkam rracen e paster Shqiptare.

Une jom me Shqiptar qe te gjithe kta shkenctare te vene ne rresht.


Zgjohuni  popull dhe shifuni ne pasqyre.... aty do kuptoni se nuk jeni askush per te gjykuar nje njeri.

----------


## Hylltar

> Dmth une qe dashuroj nje vajze Italiane, sipas ktyre shkenctarve te rraces se paster dhe madhestore Shqiptare, nuk na qenkam Shqiptar, sepse po prishkam rracen e paster Shqiptare.


Ky nuk është qëndrim i shikencëtarëve, por i popullit. Gjithëmonë këshut ka qenë tek shqiptarët. Martesat e përziera nuk janë parë në sy të mirë.

Patjetër njëri bashkëshort e asimilon tjetrin së bashku me fëmijët.

Në njërin rast, shqiptari bëhet i huaj, asimilohet, duke harruar kombin. Humb një person.

Në rastin e dytë, i huaji bëhet shqiptar duke futur në popull zakone të huaja nga dajot e tij, që nuk shihen në sy të mirë nga ana e popullit. Kjo është arsyeja përse populli gjithmonë i ka parë me sy të keq këto përzierjet.

Megjithatë martesa me zezakë, është edhe një shkallë më keq se sa martesat me të bardhë të huaj. Kur o puna me zezakë, shtohet edhe parametri biologjik, ata janë tjetër specie. Sa gjë e pështirë të jesh njeri i bardhë dhe të lindësh një zezak. Të lindësh specie tjera nga organizmi yt !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## goldian

oni te uroj te jesh i lumtur  bashke me partneren tende ne cdo hap te jetes
mua me shkaterruan me mentalitetin e poshter vetem se doja nje te huaj me shihnin farefisi si kriminel une musliman ajo katolike derisa me detyruan te ndahem sepse si linin as prinderit te qete
eh mentaliteti

----------


## Oni_11111

> Ky nuk është qëndrim i shikencëtarëve, por i popullit. Gjithëmonë këshut ka qenë tek shqiptarët. Martesat e përziera nuk janë parë në sy të mirë.
> 
> Patjetër njëri bashkëshort e asimilon tjetrin së bashku me fëmijët.
> 
> Në njërin rast, shqiptari bëhet i huaj, asimilohet, duke harruar kombin. Humb një person.
> 
> Në rastin e dytë, i huaji bëhet shqiptar duke futur në popull zakone të huaja nga dajot e tij, që nuk shihen në sy të mirë nga ana e popullit. Kjo është arsyeja përse populli gjithmonë i ka parë me sy të keq këto përzierjet.
> 
> Megjithatë martesa me zezakë, është edhe një shkallë më keq se sa martesat me të bardhë të huaj. Kur o puna me zezakë, shtohet edhe parametri biologjik, ata janë tjetër specie. Sa gjë e pështirë të jesh njeri i bardhë dhe të lindësh një zezak. Të lindësh specie tjera nga organizmi yt !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ky eshte rracizem 100% te quash "nje tjeter specie" nje qenje njerzore eshte rracizem. 

Nqs je besimtar, Zoti ta ndalon kte gje. Mos harro se pikerisht Zoti, ashtu si ty, ka krijuar edhe zezaket.

----------


## Hylltar

> Ky eshte rracizem 100% te quash "nje tjeter specie" nje qenje njerzore eshte rracizem. 
> 
> Nqs je besimtar, Zoti ta ndalon kte gje. Mos harro se pikerisht Zoti, ashtu si ty, ka krijuar edhe zezaket.


Zotëri, unë nuk urrej zezakët. Unë mund të punoj me një zezak, të pimë kafe bashkë, ose po të isha shkencëtar të bënim bashkë punë kërkimore, etj

Por kur vje puna për martesë, unë martohem që të përjetësoj vetveten, të bëj një fëmijë si unë, dhe jo një fëmijë që jo vetëm s'më ngjan mua por askujt nga kombi im.

Si mund të jetë e natyrshme , kur më tepër i përngjajnë 8.000.000 shqiptarë se sa fëmiu vet. Kjo është pështirosje, kush të neveritet le të veprojë kështu ëe ta kalojë jetën në neveri.

Mendimi im.

----------


## chino

> Më pëlqyen shumë ato komente të atyre që ju i quani pisanjosë. Shqiptari që nuk dëshiron të jetë shqiptar është një plerë dhe s'ka çka na duhet.
> 
> Ato komente dalin nga sinqeriteti i atyre njerëzve që shprehin dnjenjat e tyre të sinçerta, besnikërinë ndaj kombit, ndaj gjakut.
> 
> Personalisht më erdhi pështirë kur e pashë, edhe me thanë drejtën jo veç për femra shqiptare po as të huajat që janë të bardha s'kisha pas qef me i pas me zezakë. Kjo do të ishte kundër natyrës.


Keshtu mendoj dhe une. 

Nuk jemi ne qe duhet te turperohemi, por ata qe mendojne ndryshe nga ne duhet te turperohen. Jo vec shqiptaret, por tere bota e ka problem perzieren me popuj tjere. Kjo s'te ben racist, por te ben njeri qe e do veten, qe e do kombin tend. Edhe vete keta zezaket per te cilen behet tere kjo lufte jane ne po te njejten mase raciste.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Jemi nji nga popujt me qaramane kur krijohet rracizem ndaj nesh. Kur Evropa na urren fillojme e bojme si grate e keqia se na duket e padrejte. Kur bota bohet rraciste me ne reagojme me ashpersi sepse pretendojme rrespekt. Por me te vertete e meritojme rrespektin e botes??????
> 
> 
> Sot pa dashje me ra syri tek ky artikull. Nje situate mese e zakonshme kur nje qenje njerzore dashuron nje qenje tjeter njerzore. Por ktu del ne siperfaqe mentaliteti i shpifur Shqiptar dhe rracizmi qe kemi ne shpirt. Lexojini komentet e njerzve poshte artikullit:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/00TeQeshimSe...373060&theater
> 
> 
> A e kemi pyt najher veten se kush jemi ne Shqiptaret??? kush jemi ne per te gjykuar ngjyren e lekures se nje qenje njerzore??? Cfare kemi ne me shume se nje zezak??? He pra o njerez te mencur Shqiptare, ju qe jeni me te miret e botes, dilni e me thoni se cfare kemi ne me shume se nje qenje tjeter njerzore. 
> ...


A ke degjuar per ate detin qe eshte i perbere nga uje i embel dhe i kripet ? Gjithsecili rri ne pjesen e vet sic i ka hije.

Ps: Nuk te kemi faj ne se ke pelqyer nje murr te zi . Gjithsesi une nuk kam asgje kundra zezakeve apo te zive, packa se mbajn ere te keqe, jan te shemtuar, dhe na kan zbehur ngjyren duke ardhur ne perendim, pra me te gjitha keto qe kane , une prap them rroft Hitleri

----------


## Hylltar

> Edhe vete keta zezaket per te cilen behet tere kjo lufte jane ne po te njejten mase raciste.


Ore mua më dhimbsen dhe zezakët, si nuk e ruajnë racëne  tyre të pastër po shkojnë përzihen me europianë e bohen mullatë.

----------

